
Why Are There So Few Vegetarians? (2011) - tomp
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/animals-and-us/201109/why-are-there-so-few-vegetarians
======
wtbob
I think it's obvious: human beings are omnivores, and an all-plant diet
involves a constant struggle against our physical desires. I don't actually
think that's necessarily a bad thing if conducted for the correct reasons, but
I also find it unsurprising that so few undertake it.

What I do find surprising is that so few people hunt. Hunting is something
else which is in our nature, and it's _fun_.

~~~
stephenr
You _do_ realise that fun is entirely subjective, right?

